# poetry .2.



## motcon (May 21, 2007)

prominent fingers of trees
a frail ochre fragility
envelop the moon

on grounds of passion
orange leaves dilate
the eminence of sundials at night

whales whisper gentle
a far off distance
 from which i have traveled

i am alone here
behind a shroud of elements
 and beginnings

this is the one moment
to which i have evolved
it is indelibly brushed

i shall lie in fields of nettle
delicately close my eyes
and prosper behind eyelids
tranquil and still


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol......   ??


----------



## motcon (Jun 20, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> lol......   ??



you are quite the elaborate one, you.


----------

